# Laying stepping stones



## kirridam (Dec 25, 2008)

Folks,

I want to lay some stepping stones along the side of my house. Can someone guide me in the right direction? What all materials do I need for this project. The path will be a little winding. Also, I want to know what tool I should use to cut the stones. These are the stones that I'm planning to lay: http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=19184-39241-608841RED&lpage=none

Any advice would be very useful.

Thanks,
Kirridam


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

kirridam said:


> Folks,
> 
> I want to lay some stepping stones along the side of my house. Can someone guide me in the right direction? What all materials do I need for this project.


 
Pavers can be cut with an abrasive blade, or even with a brick chisel and hammer.

Are you looking to make a wide path, or just put down some single stones?

either way it's pretty easy, and rather than waste a lot of time trying to spell it all out for you, my advice is to just google "*diy paver patio*" or something similiar and you will get ton's of useful info, materials lists, directions, videos, etc....


----------



## kirridam (Dec 25, 2008)

Mr Chips said:


> Pavers can be cut with an abrasive blade, or even with a brick chisel and hammer.
> 
> Are you looking to make a wide path, or just put down some single stones?
> 
> either way it's pretty easy, and rather than waste a lot of time trying to spell it all out for you, my advice is to just google "*diy paver patio*" or something similiar and you will get ton's of useful info, materials lists, directions, videos, etc....


Mr Chips,

Thanks for the information. I got pretty much everything I wanted to know. The attached image will show you how the path will look. As you can see the path is quite curved! Do you think I can use a jigsaw, with a stone cutting blade, to cut the stones in semi-circles?

Thanks
kirridam


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

i have never heard of anyone using a jigsaw for pavers, but I'm not saying it can't be done.

it might be easier ( and possibly cheaper in the long run) to just rent a gas saw. you could lay all your pavers, mark them with a piece of chalk and just use a gas saw to trim them, while they sit right where you want them


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

*path*

I would also think about the use for the path -- is it just functional or do you want people to pause at various parts of your garden to enjoy the view, aroma of roses, etc. If it's functional, the layout you have is fine, but if you want it to encourage a more leisurely stroll, you could have it curve in around the middle.


----------



## kirridam (Dec 25, 2008)

Allison1888 said:


> I would also think about the use for the path -- is it just functional or do you want people to pause at various parts of your garden to enjoy the view, aroma of roses, etc. If it's functional, the layout you have is fine, but if you want it to encourage a more leisurely stroll, you could have it curve in around the middle.


Allison1888,

Do you think you can include a picture of what you have in mind?

thanks
kirridam


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

I have a friend who owns a landscaping company and build this stuff all the time. He does all his cutting with miter saws and tile saws loaded with special blades. You can frequently rent the rights saws from the companiesthat also sell the stones. I think you can buy stones like this in semi-circles already cut for making winding paths. If you build it from flagstone you can cut and shape with a hammer and chisel.


----------

